# Remembering Cardiff's old clubs: Montys, Smileys, Moon, Revolution, Top Rank...



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone visit these long gone clubs back in the day?

I went to the Revolution (before it became Smileys), and then there was the Top Rank for bands, the Full Moon and that pub in the docks for reggae and spliff....


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice pic of the old casablanca:





http://www.flickr.com/photos/34517490@N00/2681023508/


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

Managed to find a pic of the New Moon Club from 1981



http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveinsonoma/2327700459/in/photostream


----------



## poisondwarf (Jul 30, 2012)

What about radcliffes and the square club...my first foray into cardiff clubs. The mars bar too...oh the memories!


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

Square Club was ace.


----------



## Cristianne (Aug 17, 2012)

Went to them all at one point or another and have some great memories. And a couple of not so good, like the time I went to the Moon for the first time and it was full of junkies shooting up in the toilets. I remember the discomfort I felt at realising that the crunchy thing I had stood on was a discarded syringe.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2012)

Croeso Cristianne
you still in Cardiff?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 17, 2012)

My husband used to be in a ten-piece soul/funk band, horn section, the works, a really good band. The worst gig of their life was in this place, Gassy Jacks in Cathays. They were pleased they all got out uninjured.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2012)

it is still there!  never been in
bloody dangerous corner on my cycle commute that


----------



## Cristianne (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm long since left ddraig, and thanks for the welcome. Gassy Jacks was where I had a first date once, I should have known it was doomed from the fact he chose there of all places!


----------



## nogojones (Aug 17, 2012)

Only went to the Casablanca once, it shut down soon after I moved to Cardiff, but spent a fair bit of time in the Big Windsor. The Docks is shit in comparison these days.

The Square Club weren't too bad (apart from the bogs and falling downstairs into the sewage seepage from those bogs). Much preferred it when they started playing house and having all nighters to the grim indy nights.


----------



## lincy (Aug 22, 2012)

Crikey memory lane, I remember the Moon club I was there the night it caught fire, there was a firemans strike and the army came to put it out in a green goddess. I Used to go to the Casablanca regularly and the Dowlais, then there was Montys, the Terminus which became Sams bar, Paradise garage used to have a punk night and  there was a club in one of the arcades called the Soho High Tech club, the square club used to be gothy upstairs and more discoey downstairs, happy days.


----------



## Supine (Sep 4, 2012)

Rajah's on Cathedral rd. I presume that place is long gone!

Hippo, amazing Soundsystem. Full of drugged up ravers and sweat rain from the ceiling.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 5, 2012)

lincy said:


> Crikey memory lane, I remember the Moon club I was there the night it caught fire, there was a firemans strike and the army came to put it out in a green goddess. I Used to go to the Casablanca regularly and the Dowlais, then there was Montys, the Terminus which became Sams bar, Paradise garage used to have a punk night and there was a club in one of the arcades called the Soho High Tech club, the square club used to be gothy upstairs and more discoey downstairs, happy days.


 

How could I forget the Dowlais.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 5, 2012)

It may surprise some of you that I went to the New Moon in Cardiff a few times. I was a student there in 1974 doing a post-grad year. Up the narrow stairs at the narrow end of the triangular based building and entering the room on the same wall as the band. Between the entrance and the band was the toilet door which meant that as you emerged from the toilet you were dazzled by the stage lights pointing at you. I don't remember much more about it apart from that it was cheap.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

sounds a bit like the Full Moon club that is there now


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

I haven't been to the new Moon club yet but I'm sure it'll be rather posh compared to the original!

Anyone remember the old Taff Vale pub close to the Capital?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 5, 2012)

Top Rank editor? Are you that old?

I was a regular at The Studio, the club that replaced Top Rank (PJs replaced the Studio). Had a lifetime VIP card. Then they went and closed so that card lied, it wasn't for my whole lifetime at all 

Had to make do with CoCo Savanas, the Dog and Duck and the Toucan Club. 

I'd forgotten about the Square Club. Those stairs were treacherous when wet. Get 4 rounds in before licensing hours ended @ 2am... but carry on partying till 6am as it didn't shut, just stopped serving. 

The Dog and Duck served till 4am illegally till they got caught and closed down


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Top Rank editor? Are you that old?


Older than time itself. 

I saw The Clash at the Top Rank.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

editor said:


> I haven't been to the new Moon club yet but I'm sure it'll be rather posh compared to the original!
> 
> Anyone remember the old Taff Vale pub close to the Capital?


 nice and dirty upstairs
which you do need in some venues imo


----------



## nogojones (Sep 5, 2012)

The Stage Door used to get around the licencing by serving everyone a plate of chilli, thus giving them some sort of licence to stay open late.


----------



## s14n (Sep 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Older than time itself.
> 
> I saw The Clash at the Top Rank.


Same here for both comments. In fact it was that very gig that some pogoing twit accidentely headbutted me in the nose and changed its shape forever (luckily only slightly, and it stayed straight)


----------



## pepper78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Had to make do with CoCo Savanas


Coco's was the first place I ever went clubbing. The pasadenas were performing the same night :/ I think I drank babycham and lager, snogged a medical student and and then puked.


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Older than time itself.
> 
> I saw The Clash at the Top Rank.


 
I waited outside to get their autographs--wasn't old enough to go to the gig.

I remember the New Moon, Smileys, Casa B, Dowlais, Bogies, Neros... and what about Granny's, the punk club above the Prince of Wales...


----------



## shygirl (Dec 2, 2012)

The Top Rank, what a place!  Used to go Saturday mornings to the kids dance.  They played lots of Motown to my recollection. I particularly remember loving it when they played 'Resurrection Shuffle', that song still evokes vivid memories of dancing in the Top Rank.  After the dance was over, me and my friends used to go to the cafeteria in Woolies (where my mum and her friend worked) and her friend would give us free tomato soup and bread.  I saw the Ramones at the Top Rank years later and maybe the Stranglers too, tho can't be sure!

One of my faves for a while was the Casa Blanca, tho' I remember being scared shitless of one of the girls of a very well-known local family who I had inadvertently pissed off.  It never came to anything, but the fact that I can still recall her steely stare in the mirror in the loos goes to show how much she did frighten me!  Lloyds was pretty cool, and the Philharmonic was good for a while.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2012)

I had some good nights down the Casa. I liked Metros for a while and the Square Club was ace.
Here's some old tales: http://www.anecdotalcity.com/web/punk_chrisevans2.html


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2012)

This site is great for old Cardiff tales: http://www.anecdotalcity.com/web/bindex.html


----------



## lunatrick (Dec 3, 2012)

editor said:


> I had some good nights down the Casa. I liked Metros for a while and the Square Club was ace.
> Here's some old tales: http://www.anecdotalcity.com/web/punk_chrisevans2.html


 
god is that written for 2 year olds? enjoy the sentiment but reads like a childrens book. I too enjoyed Neros, the Square club, New Ocean Club, Mars Bars etc, it was a good scene


----------



## Gromit (Dec 3, 2012)

shygirl said:


> Lloyds was pretty cool, and the Philharmonic was good for a while.



Same place. Just an upstairs downstairs name split. 

Upstairs for cheesy pop and downstairs for serious dance music. Some great times switching back and forth between the two and the mezzanine bar in between. 

MOBO night downstairs on a Thursday. One of the few places that ran MOBO. I got some looks when I first went down on a Thursday. Not being a hot blond chick into black men (the usual token white person) there was a bit of suspicion at first but they soon mellowed when they realised I wasn't down there to cause trouble but just enjoy the music.


----------



## rhod (Dec 10, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


>


 
I remember there used to be a great Iranian cafe in the shop next to Gassy Jacks in the early '80s. I think it was called The Oasis. Used to love sampling a few Persian delicacies when Dad brought me to Cardiff to see something at The Sherman.

Anyone else remember "The Wine Press" on St. Mary Street? Pokey little place downstairs (under Porto's). Friend of mine used to DJ there. Bit of a dive, but plenty of fun!


----------



## Supine (Dec 13, 2012)

^ I used to run a night at a venue just up the road from that place. The Warm As Toast Cafe (TWAT Cafe). Happy times 

There was an excellent warehouse party that used to go on in the 2nd hand furniture/clothes shop on the same street.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 13, 2012)

The TWAT. I remember that place. 

Didn't they have on the menu the 'As Good as Ramones breakfast'. 

I had one. It wasn't.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 13, 2012)

Supine said:


> ^
> 
> There was an excellent warehouse party that used to go on in the 2nd hand furniture/clothes shop on the same street.


 
Jah Scouse's - now been turned into a Tesco


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 13, 2012)

Square Club
Metros
GW's
Hippo
Grown up things


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 13, 2012)

nogojones said:


> The Stage Door used to get around the licencing by serving everyone a plate of chilli, thus giving them some sort of licence to stay open late.


 
Did the same in the hippo club, there was frozen burgers in the freezer so they could be served, nobody ever asked for one.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 13, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Did the same in the hippo club, there was frozen burgers in the freezer so they could be served, nobody ever asked for one.


 
I remember Andy the bouncer offering me a slice of pizza once. I just looked at him gone off


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 13, 2012)

Andy got blood all over my posh white daps one night, 3 blokes came in thinking they where the bollocks, one took a swing at Andy and landed a punch knocking his glasses off..... the next thing i knew was all three of them where on the floor and bleeding and Andy hadn't taken another hit..... two of them had to be carried out, the other one ran.

  to be fiar tho, in all my time there i only ever saw trouble 2-3 times.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 13, 2012)

Was there every Fri and Sat from when it opened for two years and never saw one bit of trouble


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 13, 2012)

nogojones said:


> Was there every Fri and Sat from when it opened for two years and never saw one bit of trouble


 
I was there every Friday and some Saturdays, played the odd set in the Chillout on Saturday nights, still hang about with most of the staff, best days of my life in there


----------



## nogojones (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd most likely recognise you


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2012)

you guys not met?


----------



## nogojones (Dec 13, 2012)

Don't think so, but memory isn't one of my key skills


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2012)

Cardiff xmas 'drink'?


----------



## nogojones (Dec 13, 2012)

Yea. I'll be up for just about any going out after Monday


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2012)

tidy


----------



## junglevip (Dec 13, 2012)

Gromit said:


> The TWAT. I remember that place.
> 
> Didn't they have on the menu the 'As Good as Ramones breakfast'.
> 
> I had one. It wasn't.


 
Loved them TWAT!  Preferred the tuck in to new ramones


----------



## junglevip (Dec 13, 2012)

Hippo
Bogiez - Never went


----------



## junglevip (Dec 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Managed to find a pic of the New Moon Club from 1981
> 
> View attachment 21621
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveinsonoma/2327700459/in/photostream


 
Man, I always remember seeing that when I was coming in on the train from the Newport


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 13, 2012)

nogojones said:


> Don't think so, but memory isn't one of my key skills


 
faces init


----------



## cybertect (Dec 20, 2012)

junglevip said:


> Bogiez - Never went


 
A mate dragged me along to see Slayer play at Bogiez circa 1986/7. I thought they were hilarious. 



Gromit said:


> The Dog and Duck served till 4am illegally till they got caught and closed down


Quite handy that was.

Though I did get my front tooth chipped there when some over-enthusiastic dancer exited the tiny dance floor rather too quickly and bumped the pint glass from which I was supping into my face about 3 in the morning.


----------



## junglevip (Dec 20, 2012)

cybertect said:


> A mate dragged me along to see Slayer play at Bogiez circa 1986/7. I thought they were hilarious.
> 
> 
> Quite handy that was.
> ...


 
I would have liked to have seen slayer actually


----------



## Gromit (Dec 20, 2012)

cybertect said:


> A mate dragged me along to see Slayer play at Bogiez circa 1986/7. I thought they were hilarious.
> 
> 
> Quite handy that was.
> ...



Tiny? That would be the downstairs cellar one then. 

Upstairs one was just about big enough to swing a small cat.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 20, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Tiny? That would be the downstairs cellar one then.



That was it. ISTR lots of pine wood, Fairground Attraction and The Cure.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Yr Ellyll Goch. (Mar 27, 2013)

I used to go to Smileys, The Moon, The Lions Den, The Terminus, and later, Bogiez and the Square Club, had some great times in all of them. (especially shagging in the alcoves upstairs in Smileys, but thats another story ) 

I was talking to Andy Franklin (Bogiez bouncer) on Sunday, i'll ask him if he remembers decking those two guys next time i see him..


----------



## Yr Ellyll Goch. (Mar 28, 2013)

I have just been talking with Andy Franklin, (and his new young lady this afternoon) and yeah, he still remembers getting really pissed off with those dickheads who broke his spec's.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 18, 2013)

Yr Ellyll Goch. said:


> I used to go to Smileys, The Moon, The Lions Den, The Terminus, and later, Bogiez and the Square Club, had some great times in all of them. (especially shagging in the alcoves upstairs in Smileys, but thats another story )
> 
> I was talking to Andy Franklin (Bogiez bouncer) on Sunday, i'll ask him if he remembers decking those two guys next time i see him..


 
Tell him he owes me £10 for dry cleaning


----------



## nogojones (Jul 18, 2013)

and ask him why he threw me out of the Philharmonic whilst you're there


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2013)

I used to play gigs at the Pig & Whistle.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 18, 2013)

Supine said:


> Rajah's on Cathedral rd. I presume that place is long gone!
> 
> Hippo, amazing Soundsystem. Full of drugged up ravers and sweat rain from the ceiling.


 

Rajah's closed under pretty sad circumstances. It's re-opened as the Rockin' Chair. Pretty empty most of the time. The only real difference is that the tables ain't bolted to the floor any more


----------



## nogojones (Jul 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Managed to find a pic of the New Moon Club from 1981
> 
> View attachment 21621
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveinsonoma/2327700459/in/photostream


 

Before my time, but where is that? Penarth Rd?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## RhiwbinaDragon (Aug 12, 2013)

editor said:


> I haven't been to the new Moon club yet but I'm sure it'll be rather posh compared to the original!
> 
> Anyone remember the old Taff Vale pub close to the Capital?


Taff Vale was next to Marks & Spencer - upstairs where Ruby was the barmaid.
Thankfully the Moon Club on Womanby St is in the best tradition of the old Mill Lane version (but with better fire precautions maybe)


----------



## frosty-box (Aug 24, 2013)

I used to work in the Hippo Club. Fab nights ever. Does anyone know where Andy F is now? I'd love to catch up with him after all these years 

J


----------



## GM_woman (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello. I used to go to Monty's, Smiley's, The Moon Club and the Casablanca. I think there were a few other places too. I was just looking for footage of the Casablanca Club when I came across this thread. I don't think a week goes by when I don't tell somebody about the Casablanca Club. I wonder what happened to the 2 guys that ran it Carl and Vaughan? I think I was about 15 we I started going there. Cardiff docks was supposed to be dodgy, I never had any grief off anyone. I wish I could go back there.


----------



## alix (Oct 16, 2013)

GM_woman said:


> Hello. I used to go to Monty's, Smiley's, The Moon Club and the Casablanca. I think there were a few other places too. I was just looking for footage of the Casablanca Club when I came across this thread. I don't think a week goes by when I don't tell somebody about the Casablanca Club. I wonder what happened to the 2 guys that ran it Carl and Vaughan? I think I was about 15 we I started going there. Cardiff docks was supposed to be dodgy, I never had any grief off anyone. I wish I could go back there.


you are obviously referring to carl and vaughan johnson carl lives in london and the other one is a cab driver. Do you remember the theme tune to the casablanca it was hard work by john handy check it out may bring back some fond memories my cousins husband john gray was the DJ with some great tunes ahhhhh happy days


----------



## sharon squires (Dec 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Managed to find a pic of the New Moon Club from 1981
> 
> View attachment 21621
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveinsonoma/2327700459/in/photostream


this was the first night club I ever went to   when I was about 15  live band   druggies in the toilet  (those that made it up the stairs) I was a weekly visitor after that it was only 50p to get in but closed at one oclock so we would get the last hour of smileys it was a £1 to get in there but because we were late comers they always let us in for nothing, got my first taste of beer in the moon  newcastle brown from a bottle  score smoe weed smoke s few joints listen to live music.  when the band warned you the police were in you kept a low profile happy happy days im 51 now and long gone from cardiff but some things you never forget


----------



## nogojones (Dec 14, 2013)

I just had a flashback


----------



## ddraig (Dec 14, 2013)

that is amazing! cheers
mrs reckoned she signed the petition and recognised a few in the film


----------



## nogojones (Dec 14, 2013)

We even had a demo of around 100 people to save Rajahs, led by Ninjah


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2013)

some shit pics of Welsh 'clubs' of the past with a few from Cardiff
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/fun-stuff/45-nightclubs-you-definitely-went-6436231


----------



## Anniejo (May 25, 2016)

worked at horse and groom facing clwb ifor bwach also worked at market tavern used to know the tall dark bouncer from clwb used to let us in free after work regular at twat on Sunday nights and hippo club when I wasn't working 1995-1998 also went to UWIC anyone is free to get in touch specially people who knew me!! International days at horse and groom were awesome!!!


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2016)

The Warm as Toast cafe was open on Sunday night's?


----------



## Ranbay (May 25, 2016)

Anniejo said:


> worked at horse and groom facing clwb ifor bwach also worked at market tavern used to know the tall dark bouncer from clwb used to let us in free after work regular at twat on Sunday nights and hippo club when I wasn't working 1995-1998 also went to UWIC anyone is free to get in touch specially people who knew me!! International days at horse and groom were awesome!!!



Hi, if you worked at he Hippo then I must know you 

Pete sadly died a few weeks ago, there's a load of us old hippo heads on facebook here Hippo Club Cardiff...I was there and loved it!!! public group | Facebook


----------



## Supine (May 25, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Hi, if you worked at he Hippo then I must know you
> 
> Pete sadly died a few weeks ago, there's a load of us old hippo heads on facebook here Hippo Club Cardiff...I was there and loved it!!! public group | Facebook



Just joined the group  good times


----------



## gaijingirl (May 25, 2016)

nogojones said:


>




wow... I wonder when that's from.  I used to go there in the early to mid 90s.  I'd say good memories but have very few - too much fun!


----------



## Ranbay (May 25, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> wow... I wonder when that's from.  I used to go there in the early to mid 90s.  I'd say good memories but have very few - too much fun!



it's from 96 or 97 i think, few of my mates in it


----------



## gaijingirl (May 25, 2016)

Shit... just joined the FB group for the Hippo club - listening to Josh Winks and wishing I could rewind the clock or go back in time for just one night.  Truly brilliant times.


----------



## Supine (May 25, 2016)

Just watched that video like a hawk hoping I wasn't in it lol

Messy!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 3, 2016)

Tributes paid to Cardiff club owner 'legend' who died last month

Funeral was today.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Tributes paid to Cardiff club owner 'legend' who died last month
> 
> Funeral was today.


59 is no age.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 4, 2016)

nogojones said:


> I just had a flashback



I loved that place, it was my local for many years and the only place I'd feel happy to go on my own to. Thanks for that.


----------



## Nigel (Dec 15, 2016)

Yr Ellyll Goch. said:


> I have just been talking with Andy Franklin, (and his new young lady this afternoon) and yeah, he still remembers getting really pissed off with those dickheads who broke his spec's.





Yr Ellyll Goch. said:


> I have just been talking with Andy Franklin, (and his new young lady this afternoon) and yeah, he still remembers getting really pissed off with those dickheads who broke his spec's.


Happy Birthday Mate !


----------



## Supine (Dec 16, 2016)

Someone needs to mention Toucan when it was by the taff. Good times listening to funk bands on a Friday. My first ever dj'ing gig


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 16, 2016)

I went loads when it moved down to Newport road as I live right close


----------



## Rickinnocal (Jan 9, 2017)

Just stumbled across this forum. Damn, the memories.... 

I was at the old Reardon-Smith maritime college out in Fleetwood from '73 - '77, and haunted several of the clubs mentioned. I remember going to Monty's because they waived the cover if you had a Students Union card. Top Rank on Thursday for 'grab a granny night . 

I first met my wife in a basement wine club near Monty's,  whose name escapes me, when her best friend set her hair on fire with one of the candles in a bottle.  Eventually proposed to her downstairs at the Philharmonic. Used to go to the Revolution till I got 86'd after a fight. (which was NOT my fault!) 

I've lived in the States for years now,  but still remember those days.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 9, 2017)

Rickinnocal said:


> I first met my wife in a basement wine club near Monty's,  whose name escapes me, when her best friend set her hair on fire with one of the candles in a bottle.  Eventually proposed to her downstairs at the Philharmonic. Used to go to the Revolution till I got 86'd after a fight. (which was NOT my fault!)
> 
> I've lived in the States for years now, * but still remember those days*.



Apart from your first wifes name


----------



## Supine (Jan 9, 2017)

Dempseys is shutting. Just heard this weekend.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 9, 2017)

Supine said:


> Dempseys is shutting. Just heard this weekend.


Conflicted about this. Not particularly upset that another plastic paddy pub is shutting, I much preferred it as the Four Bars. However it looks like it might be turning into some sort of fine dining thing instead, leaving the city another pub short. There are no longer any pubs left in Riverside - a backpackers hostel is the closest thing left


----------



## Rickinnocal (Jan 9, 2017)

nogojones said:


> Apart from your first wifes name



LOL.... Poor wording,  I guess. Still remember the name of SWMBO. It's the wine bars name I can't recall. I'll have to ask the wife


----------



## Rickinnocal (Jan 9, 2017)

She remembered instantly.  Qui-Qui's.  She was a nursing student at the Heath,  and a lot of them hung out there.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2017)

nogojones said:


> Conflicted about this. Not particularly upset that another plastic paddy pub is shutting, I much preferred it as the Four Bars. However it looks like it might be turning into some sort of fine dining thing instead, leaving the city another pub short. There are no longer any pubs left in Riverside - a backpackers hostel is the closest thing left


gonna be bad for live music losing the room upstairs


----------



## Chris Langley (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi I'm a local artist creating a unique art series of Cardiff pubs - past & present. Please take a look at my site for the ones I have done so far; I'm looking for stories and memories for an article I hope to do soon with a local journalist. www.art4u.wales I thank you.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 10, 2017)

Chris Langley said:


> Hi I'm a local artist creating a unique art series of Cardiff pubs - past & present. Please take a look at my site for the ones I have done so far; I'm looking for stories and memories for an article I hope to do soon with a local journalist. www.art4u.wales I thank you.



How much to paint my dog in the Claude playing pool? or cards?


----------



## Pablo121 (Feb 19, 2017)

Nigel said:


> Happy Birthday Mate !


Andy Franklin is a legend  - Happy Hippo Days


----------



## Pablo121 (Feb 19, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Shit... just joined the FB group for the Hippo club - listening to Josh Winks and wishing I could rewind the clock or go back in time for just one night.  Truly brilliant times.


Those were the days - I remember just when the police raided on horse back and Barry boys rammed doors with an escort van! Best place ever


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 19, 2017)

Pablo121 said:


> Those were the days - I remember just when the police raided on horse back and Barry boys rammed doors with an escort van! Best place ever



I recall them two nights, the police one i was sat at home 

The other one was not good!


----------



## Pablo121 (Feb 19, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> I recall them two nights, the police one i was sat at home
> 
> The other one was not good!



The other was chaos - my favourite night l turned up dressed in Arab outfit  with a Star Wars light
Saber and took over Shane's decks! Happy Days!


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 19, 2017)

Pablo121 said:


> The other was chaos - my favourite night l turned up dressed in Arab outfit  with a Star Wars light
> Saber and took over Shane's decks! Happy Days!



if you ever used the mirror in the booth you know me


----------



## Pablo121 (Feb 19, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> if you ever used the mirror in the booth you know me


Used lots of mirrors over the years and the fire exit was always helpful!


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 4, 2017)

The Hippo Club in Cardiff, A Nation for All, Wales in the Nineties - BBC One



Meady skanked me for 10 pills one night, went back the week after and he said sorry about last week, i was having a bad night


----------



## phoenixlily (Jun 15, 2017)

Anyone remember the Emporium? Been trying to find info about it online but info is so scarce ...


----------



## Supine (Jun 15, 2017)

phoenixlily said:


> Anyone remember the Emporium? Been trying to find info about it online but info is so scarce ...



I do. I'd have thought there was online info somewhere, it was quite popular


----------



## nogojones (Jun 15, 2017)

phoenixlily said:


> Anyone remember the Emporium? Been trying to find info about it online but info is so scarce ...


It ran for years, so we remember (and sometimes don't remember) it well. It was the Loop before they claimed to do it out as the Emporium.


----------



## phoenixlily (Jun 15, 2017)

Supine said:


> I do. I'd have thought there was online info somewhere, it was quite popular


There used to be loads of stuff posted online in the "early days" of the internet, but most of the clubbing sites that had content are all gone!

Have been doing a lot of Googling and only very minimal returns ...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 17, 2017)

as much as i hate giving WoL clicks
23 legendary Cardiff nightclubs from the 1990s that aren't there now


----------



## nogojones (Jun 17, 2017)

ddraig said:


> as much as i hate giving WoL clicks
> 23 legendary Cardiff nightclubs from the 1990s that aren't there now


Half of them weren't clubs and most of them were shit. Never go clubbing  with a WOL reporter!


----------



## Supine (Jun 17, 2017)

terrible list


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2017)

ddraig said:


> as much as i hate giving WoL clicks
> 23 legendary Cardiff nightclubs from the 1990s that aren't there now


WoL is a fucking terrible clickbaiting travesty of a 'paper.'


----------



## ddraig (Jun 17, 2017)

Yup it is
And getting worse


----------



## Richard F (Aug 13, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Top Rank editor? Are you that old?
> 
> I was a regular at The Studio, the club that replaced Top Rank (PJs replaced the Studio). Had a lifetime VIP card. Then they went and closed so that card lied, it wasn't for my whole lifetime at all
> 
> ...


Top Rank was 'Ritzys' before it became 'Studio'. 
I worked at Studio and Panama Joes (Pj's).


----------



## Richard F (Aug 13, 2017)

rhod said:


> I remember there used to be a great Iranian cafe in the shop next to Gassy Jacks in the early '80s. I think it was called The Oasis. Used to love sampling a few Persian delicacies when Dad brought me to Cardiff to see something at The Sherman.
> 
> Anyone else remember "The Wine Press" on St. Mary Street? Pokey little place downstairs (under Porto's). Friend of mine used to DJ there. Bit of a dive, but plenty of fun!


I remember the Wine press.


----------



## Richard F (Aug 13, 2017)

pepper78 said:


> Coco's was the first place I ever went clubbing. The pasadenas were performing the same night :/ I think I drank babycham and lager, snogged a medical student and and then puked.


I briefly went out with a girl that worked behind the bar at Coco Savannahs in the late 80s.


----------



## Richard F (Aug 13, 2017)

Chicagos on St. Mary street anyone? 
Used to love that place. 
Also Fat Sams and the Lodge in Sophia Gardens.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2017)

Loads of pics from the 80's with more to come
Goths 
Neros etc
The amazing pictures from '80s alternative clubs in Cardiff


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2017)

Montys!


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2017)

Ras Malai Bait said:


>


Oozing class


----------



## ddraig (Dec 9, 2017)

A treasure trove of Cardiff gig info Cardiff Music History


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 5, 2018)

anyone remember the squat parties we threw? Bout ten years back now.... Cardiff didnt know what had hit it ... fat multiriggers 

my only experience of clubs there was them turning up at the free parties trying to swing weight lol


----------



## ddraig (Jan 5, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> anyone remember the squat parties we threw? Bout ten years back now.... Cardiff didnt know what had hit it ... fat multiriggers
> 
> my only experience of clubs there was them turning up at the free parties trying to swing weight lol


yes, possibly not the same ones but that's around the time of the last decent ones i remember
Penarth rd opposite the sorting office and it snowed


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 5, 2018)

Oh yer... 9 bar ToothDust ItsyBitsy n trigger... i think . I remember the atmosphere being fantastic ! 
Do you remember the milk floats at the dairy partry ?


----------



## nogojones (Jan 5, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Oh yer... 9 bar ToothDust ItsyBitsy n trigger... i think . I remember the atmosphere being fantastic !
> Do you remember the milk floats at the dairy partry ?


Top party. I was most impressed that some of the floats still had a bit of charge in 'em for the lights


----------



## nogojones (Jan 5, 2018)

ddraig said:


> yes, possibly not the same ones but that's around the time of the last decent ones i remember
> Penarth rd opposite the sorting office and it snowed


Yea, that one was round Xmas time if I remember right


----------



## ddraig (Jan 5, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Oh yer... 9 bar ToothDust ItsyBitsy n trigger... i think . I remember the atmosphere being fantastic !
> Do you remember the milk floats at the dairy partry ?


yes, very much so! 
a kiddie had to be stopped driving one into the walls


----------



## ddraig (Jan 5, 2018)

i was on the door when plod turned up and they just wanted us to get a car moved that was blocking the lane
after asking how many in the building
then they left us alone!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 5, 2018)

Seamus??


----------



## ddraig (Jan 5, 2018)

nogojones said:


> Yea, that one was round Xmas time if I remember right


i was actually allowed to play a short set at that!!  despite the techno snobs grumbling
no such luck at the dairy party tho


----------



## nogojones (Jan 5, 2018)

ddraig said:


> i was actually allowed to play a short set at that!!  despite the techno snobs grumbling
> no such luck at the dairy party tho


I remember a rig out the back playing jungle in the dairy


----------



## ddraig (Jan 5, 2018)

nogojones said:


> I remember a rig out the back playing jungle in the dairy


yeah, that had a variation but all the rigs had their dj's sorted


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 5, 2018)

I was just gutted we got evicted before we got all the milk float batteries...  was having it.... and we had the best door crews ever TBF so nice one!
Is that you Seamus ... WOW ! How are yer ?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 5, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> I was just gutted we got evicted before we got all the milk float batteries...  was having it.... and we had the best door crews ever TBF so nice one!
> Is that you Seamus ... WOW ! How are yer ?


 was asking if you were Seamus! no I am not


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 5, 2018)

No. Ahhh . Wonder where he went. He was always so calm , had some crazy ideas,  but didnt we all


----------



## ddraig (Jan 5, 2018)

init! I wonder sometimes where he went too


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 5, 2018)

hopfully he`s made it to India where he is now being worshipped like a god for his spiritual prowess... which he did have i think


----------



## ddraig (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## phoenixlily (Jan 26, 2018)

nogojones I was at that party! Memories are sketchy but someone definitely drove me around in a milk float for a bit ... 





nogojones said:


> Top party. I was most impressed that some of the floats still had a bit of charge in 'em for the lights
> 
> View attachment 124640 View attachment 124641


----------



## Ianto (Sep 8, 2018)

Great memories, anybody remember a club called Buzz where the women behind the bar served in Swimsuits, can't remember where it was but I remember the attire strangely Must have been 1988-89?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 8, 2018)

Ianto said:


> Great memories, anybody remember a club called Buzz where the women behind the bar served in Swimsuits, can't remember where it was but I remember the attire strangely Must have been 1988-89?


Church Street. 
Not just the women wore swimsuits. 

I knew a guy who worked there as a flair cocktail maker. He was from a well off family but he was none too bright. 

The guys didn’t have to get up on the bar and dance in their suitsuits though. 

I also knew two of the women that worked there. One hated it and one liked it. 

It was a real meat market of a place.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 8, 2018)

Gromit said:


> Church Street.
> .......
> 
> It was a real meat market of a place.



I wouldn't have thought it was like that from the above description.

And frankly Gromit I'm quite shocked and suprised that you of all people even knew of such a place


----------



## Supine (Sep 8, 2018)

I knew of it. I didn't go because... well swimsuits... Tacky


----------



## Gromit (Sep 8, 2018)

nogojones said:


> I wouldn't have thought it was like that from the above description.
> 
> And frankly Gromit I'm quite shocked and suprised that you of all people even knew of such a place


If it was a bar in Cardiff in the 80’s then I knew it and most of the clubs. 

If you think what you heard above is bad it got worse. When it started the entertainment was music and dancing swimsuited women. When that got old they got some drag acts in (this is the period I used to go as they were really good). When that got old it was Club 18-30 type sex games (no I never went then). Then the council found out and put a stop to that. Then they applied for a topless licence. The council said no. Then the place pretty much died.

It’s one redeeming feature was that the club contained a K6 telephone kiosk to the standard design of Sir Giles Gilbert Scot with a Tudor Crown.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 9, 2018)

Gromit said:


> Church Street.
> Not just the women wore swimsuits.
> 
> I knew a guy who worked there as a flair cocktail maker. He was from a well off family but he was none too bright.
> ...


Was Buzz the one opposite the Old A, in the old Criterion Berni Inn premises?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 9, 2018)

1927 said:


> Was Buzz the one opposite the Old A, in the old Criterion Berni Inn premises?


The other side of the road from the Old A and down some stairs (basement bar). No idea what was there before.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 9, 2018)

Gromit said:


> The other side of the road from the Old A and down some stairs (basement bar). No idea what was there before.


Thats the place, was a Berni Inn.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 19, 2018)

Gromit said:


> The other side of the road from the Old A and down some stairs (basement bar). No idea what was there before.


Oh, I have been there 

Ended up there on acid one boxing day in the early 90's as there was nothing else open. Playing shit RnB and getting daggers off the regulars. We only stayed for one. Can't remember anyone in swimsuits though


----------



## ianmb (Nov 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Anyone visit these long gone clubs back in the day?
> 
> I went to the Revolution (before it became Smileys), and then there was the Top Rank for bands, the Full Moon and that pub in the docks for reggae and spliff....



I was in Montys a few times late 70s, and recall seeing Dr Feelgood and Squeeze in The Top Rank, also saw the Clash I think in Sophia Gardens if I recall correctly.
Also saw Slade in the Students union on Sengenedd Ave, this I may have seen Adam Ant there too, but I may be been imagining it lol 

I recall also a favourite haunt after a nite on the beer was a mixed grill at a greasy spoon called El Grecks, or something like that.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2020)

ianmb said:


> I was in Montys a few times late 70s, and recall seeing Dr Feelgood and Squeeze in The Top Rank, also saw the Clash I think in Sophia Gardens if I recall correctly.
> Also saw Slade in the Students union on Sengenedd Ave, this I may have seen Adam Ant there too, but I may be been imagining it lol
> 
> I recall also a favourite haunt after a nite on the beer was a mixed grill at a greasy spoon called El Grecks, or something like that.


The El Greco steak house in Caroline Street?


----------



## ianmb (Nov 25, 2020)

editor said:


> The El Greco steak house in Caroline Street?


Yep that's the one, you don't see places like that these days !


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2020)

After Drakeford’s announcement today this is likely to be a very busy thread over the  next 6 months! 😢


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 30, 2020)

Now i'm scratching me bonce.
y'see, I worked for a firm that designed nightclubs, and I'm sure we (re)did some in Cardiff in the early 2000s. 
But I'm failing to remember the names of the clubs.
The designers went bust in 2008.
The names that seem most familiar are Studio, Revolution and something Joe's ...
Does that match up ?


----------



## nogojones (Nov 30, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Now i'm scratching me bonce.
> y'see, I worked for a firm that designed nightclubs, and I'm sure we (re)did some in Cardiff in the early 2000s.
> But I'm failing to remember the names of the clubs.
> The designers went bust in 2008.
> ...


Revolution is still going, It's a sort of vodka bar that plays pop/charty sort of stuff and the students like it (well not quite now). I think Panama Joe's is now a Primark, but went to a few things there. Is was one of the few places open after 4am that you could still dance in, but it was mostly hardhouse, so it really was a last resort if we couldn't find somewhere else to tap our toes. Not sure about Studio


----------



## nogojones (Nov 30, 2020)

1927 said:


> After Drakeford’s announcement today this is likely to be a very busy thread over the  next 6 months! 😢


There's not much left in the way of clubs in town anyway. Developers did the serious damage


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2020)

nogojones said:


> There's not much left in the way of clubs in town anyway. Developers did the serious damage


Yeah my bad, i thought the thread included pubs too!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 30, 2020)

1927 said:


> After Drakeford’s announcement today this is likely to be a very busy thread over the  next 6 months! 😢


What would your mate McEvoy do?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2020)

ddraig said:


> What would your mate McEvoy do?


Don't know, but i've got a 12 year old kid that wouldn't do a worse job.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 30, 2020)

1927 said:


> Don't know, but i've got a 12 year old kid that wouldn't do a worse job.


What would they/you do differently?


----------



## nogojones (Nov 30, 2020)

1927 said:


> Yeah my bad, i thought the thread included pubs too!


I'd type out the same reply if I could be arsed


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2020)

ddraig said:


> What would they/you do differently?


Actually basing the restrictions of science based facts would be a start. To arbitrarily close all pubs when infections in pubs are very low is a gutless decision.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 30, 2020)

1927 said:


> Actually basing the restrictions of science based facts would be a start. To arbitrarily close all pubs when infections in pubs are very low is a gutless decision.


When really they should be closing the schools and the pubs


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2020)

nogojones said:


> When really they should be closing the schools and the pubs


Well schools certainly And evidently we've got a very clever version of the virus in Wales, it can actually tell if you're drinking a coke or a cider with your meal.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 30, 2020)

1927 said:


> Well schools certainly And evidently we've got a very clever version of the virus in Wales, it can actually tell if you're drinking a coke or a cider with your meal.


I get their reasoning. Pissed people shout and slobber all over the place.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2020)

nogojones said:


> I get their reasoning. Pissed people shout and slobber all over the place.


even in a well controlled restaurant environment with screening etc and a maximum table time of an hour and a half?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2020)

Covid exposure, common locations visited reported by PHE.
Supermarket - 18.3%
Secondary school - 12.7%
Primary school - 10.1%
Hospital - 3.6%
Care home - 2.8%
College - 2.4%
Warehouse - 2.2%
Nursery preschool - 1.8%
Pub or bar - 1.6%
Hospitality - 1.5%
University - 1.4%
General practice - 1.1%
Gym - 1.1%
Restaurant or cafe - 1.0%


----------



## nogojones (Nov 30, 2020)

1927 said:


> even in a well controlled restaurant environment with screening etc and a maximum table time of an hour and a half?


They shouldn't be open full stop and the UK and Welsh gvt should be aiming for a zero covid policy. But they ain't 'cos they're both a shower of useless cunts


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2021)

From 1974








						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## steeplejack (Mar 25, 2021)

Enter the Dragon / Vision2k in 2000

Had some great nights there in the old days. Fuck, I'm old.


----------



## Supine (Mar 25, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> Enter the Dragon / Vision2k in 2000
> 
> Had some great nights there in the old days. Fuck, I'm old.



I was too old for that place when I was clubbing in Cardiff at the time


----------



## nogojones (Mar 25, 2021)

Supine said:


> I was too old for that place when I was clubbing in Cardiff at the time


It was the only place open after 3/4 so we'd often rock up there when everywhere else had closed and we still had the urge to dance


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2022)

This came up on FB:



From the comments:



> Was it the time when Kevin Roland started saying cardiff city was shit and we all threw our beer glasses at him
> 
> Yep they had to go off stage for a while, caused a mini riot
> 
> Yes I remember it happened about 3 times and he said if we don't stop they won't play 🤣😂


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2022)

Late 70s poster of the legendary Smileys (formerly The Revolution). Love the effortless merging of punk and new wave!

(From Cardiff Music History / Hanes Miwsig Caerdydd


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2022)

Anyone ever visit the Casa?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 342397
> 
> Late 70s poster of the legendary Smileys (formerly The Revolution). Love the effortless merging of punk and new wave!
> 
> (From Cardiff Music History / Hanes Miwsig Caerdydd


Black Sabeth, Neils Lofgron.


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Black Sabeth, Neils Lofgron.


BETTER than the originals!


----------

